# [SOLVED] Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked



## mconel

I have a 1997 Malibu and the other day I came home from work, parked the car to go to the store and when I got back in the car I put the key in the ignition and the ignition would not turn. I noticed also that the steering wheel had not locked when I turned the car off. I tried every key I had for the car and nothing worked. 

I couldn't get the car out of park, the steering wheel never locked and I eventually had to get to get the car towed. As I thought about it later on, I recalled that on several ocassions over the past few months when I went to start the car the ignition would stick but only momentarily.

Anyone have any ideas why the ignition would not turn? Any thoughts on what needs to be done to fix it?


----------



## qldit

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*

Good Morning mconel, I don't know that machine, but generally there is a mechanism that is operated by the key that interferes with a pawl on the steering shaft and this locks the steering from turning more than a certain amount.

I would suspect either one of the key cylinder "tumblers" is hanging or the steering lock pawl is stuck.

As a first method of analysis I would suggest putting some "powdered graphite" in the key slot and working the key in and out for several minutes to try to get that graphite powder fully into all the locking mechanism. Do not use spray lubes.

If that is not successful you may have to obtan the manual and get more involved in examination of the other parts involved.

Powdered graphite is magical stuff, get a puffer pack from your local automotive supermarket.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*

almost sounds to me like someone has tampered with it. were the doors locked while you were in the store?

if it wasn't tampering, then it sounds like the lock mechanisms inside the column behind the lock itself have either fallen loose or crumbled. you might need to buy a new column for it, that's a relatively inexpensive part compared to the labor that could be put into that column trying to fix it.

on the other hand, it might be something a locksmith or mechanic could fix in 10 minutes, so it's sorta a gamble.


----------



## Slaton

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*

Umm, guys? I don't think there is a steering column lock on a '97 Malibu. Is the ignition switch on the dash? Or on the column? If it's on the dash, there is no locking mechanism on this vehicle. I work for a GM dealer. Worked for Chevrolet for 12 years from '94 to '06. Currently work for Pontiac. The Malibu ignition lock cylinder is also the passlock sensor housing. I have had to replace a LOT of these due to tumbler retainers backing out and the tumblers not falling into place properly.


----------



## RIGHTE0US

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*

do you have remote start?...if so, please click and be sure it's your car you have...lol...it's happened before


----------



## mconel

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*



qldit said:


> Good Morning mconel, I don't know that machine, but generally there is a mechanism that is operated by the key that interferes with a pawl on the steering shaft and this locks the steering from turning more than a certain amount.
> 
> I would suspect either one of the key cylinder "tumblers" is hanging or the steering lock pawl is stuck.
> 
> As a first method of analysis I would suggest putting some "powdered graphite" in the key slot and working the key in and out for several minutes to try to get that graphite powder fully into all the locking mechanism. Do not use spray lubes.
> 
> If that is not successful you may have to obtan the manual and get more involved in examination of the other parts involved.
> 
> Powdered graphite is magical stuff, get a puffer pack from your local automotive supermarket.
> 
> Others will have different ideas.
> 
> Cheers, qldit.


Thanks for the suggestion - turns out the ignition cylinder was bad - had to get it replaced - works just fine now


----------



## mconel

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*



Volt-Schwibe said:


> almost sounds to me like someone has tampered with it. were the doors locked while you were in the store?
> 
> if it wasn't tampering, then it sounds like the lock mechanisms inside the column behind the lock itself have either fallen loose or crumbled. you might need to buy a new column for it, that's a relatively inexpensive part compared to the labor that could be put into that column trying to fix it.
> 
> on the other hand, it might be something a locksmith or mechanic could fix in 10 minutes, so it's sorta a gamble.


You're so right about the cost - I ended up get the ignition cylinder changed and it cost me $400 bucks! I know my mechanic, he always takes care of me so I know the cost was reasonable considering the amount of work that went into changing the cylinder


----------



## mconel

*Re: Ingnition won't turn steering wheel is not locked*



Slaton said:


> Umm, guys? I don't think there is a steering column lock on a '97 Malibu. Is the ignition switch on the dash? Or on the column? If it's on the dash, there is no locking mechanism on this vehicle. I work for a GM dealer. Worked for Chevrolet for 12 years from '94 to '06. Currently work for Pontiac. The Malibu ignition lock cylinder is also the passlock sensor housing. I have had to replace a LOT of these due to tumbler retainers backing out and the tumblers not falling into place properly.


The ignition switch is on the dash but the steering wheel does lock. Anyway, turned out to be s bad ignition cylinder. So my mechanic changed it - a lot of time in labor to get it done, pretty much took him all day. But it's fine now. Thanks for the response


----------



## qldit

Good Morning mconel, well you "bit the bullet" and had a successful outcome, congratulations on your fix.

Thankyou for your feedback and the info as to how difficult that particular job was.

All the best,

Cheers, qldit.


----------

